# Spring loaded!



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Lately I only post once every 3 months on the 'Fest, but when I do post I tend to shoot my entire wad............

of pics of course! 

Besides, all I see lately are freakin' pics of ZHP rides. And I'm jealous as heck that I don't have one. Good thing that it's not offered in Touring trim or I'd be forced into getting another home equity loan.

Anyway, until it is offered in iT guise or the next gen M3T is proferred to the American market I'll have to settle for keeping number one wife's (not that I could afford another; wife that is) chariot looking clean.

And OB is quite the ball-breaker that everybody says that it is. It doesn't show swirls as badly as any of my previous black vehicles, but it is no where near as forgiving as the steel gray on my cab.

But then, when the remains of the detailing day is over and you finally can sit back and enjoy the cool of the evening with a nice warm glass of Milk (of Magnesia) it's just about the sweetest color you could want to have.

I'm glad we got it. Of course, check back again with me next January when it will be our daily driver! I'll probably need two warm glasses of MOM, then! 

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p4130026.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p4130033.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p4130034.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p4130037.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p4130038.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p4130041.jpg>

See ya'll in 3 months!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You WUSSY! Stick around and be a real man! 

That is one awesome looking wagon Mike. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Wow, that's just gorgeous Mike! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *You WUSSY! Stick around and be a real man!
> 
> That is one awesome looking wagon Mike. :thumbup: :thumbup: *


I'd love to, but working for 'The Man' is taking all of my prime posting time away. If I keep up this pace I'll have to file for workman's comp because of my employers sweatshop tendencies.

Unlike Phil, I wasn't issued a shovel to lean on!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Unlike Phil, I wasn't issued a shovel to lean on! *


Wow, so you do have a job. :thumbup: 

So responsible... you're putting me to shame.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *I'd love to, but working for 'The Man' is taking all of my prime posting time away. If I keep up this pace I'll have to file for workman's comp because of my employers sweatshop tendencies.
> 
> Unlike Phil, I wasn't issued a shovel to lean on! *


Hey keep me out of this :tsk: I have been buried at work lately, only check first thing in morning, lunch and maybe once in afternoon. It sucks  

Did you do the rear skirt Mike? I am still on fence, since might have something else in the works :bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Hey keep me out of this :tsk: I have been buried at work lately, only check first thing in morning, lunch and maybe once in afternoon. It sucks
> 
> Did you do the rear skirt Mike? I am still on fence, since might have something else in the works :bigpimp: *


Phil . . . don't go to the 'other' side


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Wow, that's just gorgeous Mike! :thumbup: *


Thanks, John!

Speaking of strangers around here lately, I think I've outposted even you! Just kidding. I'm sure like me you've been slaving at work just trying to put gas in the tank.

I still have another 2 1/2 months to go before my project is over. Then hopefully I can resume my normal 3 posts per day average.

At that rate I'll pass Nate in (Mike gets out fancy calculator to do some high fallutin' cyphering) 2012 as long as he agrees to shut it down that long, or quits BMW altogether and jumps to the Porsche boards. (If you're reading Nate-o, just bustin' on ya dude  ).


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Phil . . . don't go to the 'other' side  *


It is dark and drawing me in though Alan :eeps: :bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike . . . forgot to shout a big H E L L O in my message above and tell you your car looks beautiful !!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Did you do the rear skirt Mike? I am still on fence, since might have something else in the works :bigpimp: *


Phil, for the Good Lord's sake, how are you reckonin' on putting that spoiler on the back of your Touring? 

Or are you talking about painting over the Urinal cake (thanks Mike325xi  ) green with Techno-violent? 

Just diggin' on ya of course, Phil! (And I'm doing it without a shovel, too!) 

If you go that route make sure you clear it with the parson, ok? Or is that in fact the parson's M3 that you are considering? :dunno: 

All seriousness aside, I think it's a hip call on your part if you go for it.

:thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Mike . . . forgot to shout a big H E L L O in my message above and tell you your car looks beautiful !!! *


Thanks, Alan!

I just did a major mod to it (well, make that minor) by installing some chrome tips on it. I still can't believe BMW is so cheapo that they can't put decent tips on the exhausts on the 325. What would they cost them, all of maybe $15! Sheesh!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *It is dark and drawing me in though Alan :eeps: :bigpimp: *


I don't think I could blame you Phil . . . those E36 M3's are really excellent cars . . . years ago my Business partner/friend had a 97 Coupe and I drove it many times plus I even borrowed it on a occasion . . . it truly is an awesome car :thumbup:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

That wagon looks incredible! Nice work and nice car.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Mike, I can't tell you how much I enjoy looking at those pics, That OB in your pictures just looks absolutely amazing, and with the NB interior, it just completes the package. Great Car Mike, one of my favoirte on bimmerfest. :thumbup:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Mike, I can't tell you how much I enjoy looking at those pics, That OB in your pictures just looks absolutely amazing, and with the NB interior, it just completes the package. Great Car Mike, one of my favoirte on bimmerfest. :thumbup: *


ditto :yikes:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

BTW Mike, how many miles are on your car, those dunlops seem to be holding up well. :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Mike, that is the best looking 3 series Touring I've ever seen, great color combo and that M-technik bumper makes all the difference!
Great job detailing this baby!

:thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *BTW Mike, how many miles are on your car, those dunlops seem to be holding up well. :thumbup: *


Travis, it just turned 4k miles today. Not a lot of mileage for 5 months of ownership, but from the way I pushed the Dunlops during pickup in Germany it impressed me as being a fairly grippy tire. Certainly better than the Conti's on my cab. I'm not sure what the average tread life on them is, but I expect it's probably somewhere in 20 - 30k range.

I also like the 96's the more I live with them. I think they are a handsome wheel and also are very easy to clean, especially when there's a good coat of wax on them.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> *Mike, that is the best looking 3 series Touring I've ever seen, great color combo and that M-technik bumper makes all the difference!
> Great job detailing this baby!*


Thanks F1Crazy!

I spent the better part of last Saturday doing a full detail, both exterior and interior. I did the exterior exclusively by hand, but to be honest I think it might be the last time via this MO, at least on this car. I think I've got to break down and get a Porter Cable. It would do a better job on the swirls than I can by hand. Whereas Steel gray hides swirls extremely well, OB just seems to magnify them. There are really not that many swirls, particularly considering the number of times I've washed it and the elements and weather that it had to endure this winter. But I know over the course of time they'll increase in number, so I'll just have to finally roll with the changes and get a PC.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike, that is stunning ! Very nice ! OB/NB combo is very classy :thumbup: 


@Phil, I'm seeing an M3, probably Violett in your future :eeps:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks GSR13 & MotorenWerke!

IMO the E46 Touring with the M Tech front bumper is the most sporty looking wagon on the market today, bar none. 

And getting groceries on a Sunday morning after church has never been more of a hoot! I have to remember to get two dozen eggs each week instead of the normal one, because I'm lucky if 12 of them make it home in decent shape.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Mike,
I think that PC is a must with a dark car like yours, while you can do a decent job removing swirls by hand it's waaay too painful and you will get better results with polisher. 
OB is a great color and very satisfting when the car is clean but it can make you go crazy trying to care for it, good luck with that.

I also like 96s on my 325i, they may not be very sporty but like you said they are handsome :thumbup: .


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Mike, that is stunning ! Very nice ! OB/NB combo is very classy :thumbup:
> 
> @Phil, I'm seeing an M3, probably Violett in your future :eeps: *


Thanks, Alex!

By the way, where's your countdown to ecstacy ticker? I liked keeping track with you. So how many days now, if you know?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Thanks, Alex!
> 
> By the way, where's your countdown to ecstacy ticker? I liked keeping track with you. So how many days now, if you know? *


I was so mad to learn that the delivery was delayed again  So I removed it :thumbdwn:

The last time I heard (on Wednesday  ) , the car will be at Alpina in three weeks. Add two (or maybe one) week for the Alpina installations to that. In the first week of June it should be ready for delivery (I hope :eeps: )


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I was so mad to learn that the delivery was delayed again  So I removed it :thumbdwn:
> 
> The last time I heard (on Wednesday  ) , the car will be at Alpina in three weeks. Add two (or maybe one) week for the Alpina installations to that. In the first week of June it should be ready for delivery (I hope :eeps: )
> 
> *


Man, that bites the big one, yet again!

Why don't you make a 'I want my Alpina, and I want it NOW!' sign and go down and picket in front of those very factory gates in your siggy.

Something makes me think you wouldn't be there picketing alone! :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Man, that bites the big one, yet again!
> 
> Why don't you make a 'I want my Alpina, and I want it NOW!' sign and go down and picket in front of those very factory gates in your siggy.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I've already started to search stores for camping stuff 

But, I swear, if that car don't arrive Alpina in the 2nd May week, you may read in the newspapers that a freaking crazy amuck guy from Hamburg is terrorizing the area or kidnapping factory workers :tsk:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Mike, that is stunning ! Very nice ! OB/NB combo is very classy :thumbup:
> 
> @Phil, I'm seeing an M3, probably Violett in your future :eeps: *


I did not realize that you were related to Clem  

You are all *Corruptors* :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *I did not realize that you were related to Clem
> 
> You are all Corruptors :angel: *


Life is too short, enjoy it :bigpimp:

:angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Life is too short, enjoy it :bigpimp:
> 
> :angel: *


Yes, good advice my friend :thumbup:

I offer today to come camp out with you at the gates of Alpina


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Yes, good advice my friend :thumbup:
> 
> I offer today to come camp out with you at the gates of Alpina  *


LOL!

I'll supply the beverage. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *LOL!
> 
> I'll supply the beverage. :thumbup:
> 
> *


Free Kick :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Free Kick :dunno:  *


Yes, everything is *Free*  :bigpimp:


----------

